# Maggie



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I showed Maggie a pic of Mr. Squeaks.

"He's a hunk," she said matter-of-factly.

"Yeah, Garye though so too, but nothing became of the two of them since Garye was already married." I said.

"Is he married?" she asked.

"I don't think so, but you know, he's a racer. They kinda go for their own kind." I said.

"Well! If that's the way he is, hmph!" and she turned away from me.

Then I showed her a pic of Tooter.

"He's nice, is he available?" she asked.

"I don't think so. I think he's married by now."

"Sighhh... just my luck. Everyone's taken."

"Well you know, there's not a lot of room in your condo."

"I know, but I can look can't I?!"

"Well, yeah, but..."

"Then that's all I plan to do!"

That's Maggie! Here's a pic of her. She doesn't like to pose so this is the best I could get of her.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maggie, you can look all you want....and that is a flattering picture of you
to boot. I guess Garye didn't tell you about Beaksley and some of Tooters
other male friends now, did he? Tsk, tsk, must be difficult to be such a desirable
hen....

fp


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Maggie, you are a very lovely lady. There will be a nice guy coming along who will be just right for you one of these days. So have heart, and wait for true love. These things take time.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks asked me to post the following comments: 

_"Maggie, I think you are just lovely and have such a wonderful name!

Maggie, you DO know that I don't fly around the apartment, right? 

I am sitting on my egg now and would like to know if you would be interested in helping? I can offer Safflower and Hemps seeds as treats!  

Since I am not currently doing SPP assignments, I do have time to talk.

Yes, I admit that Garye and I were quite taken with each other, but doomed to a long distance "look but don't touch" relationship. Nevertheless, we were great friends!

I hope you don't mind if I send you some scritches, Maggie and I would be interested in getting to know you better." _ 

Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

(ROFL)

Maggie, you are quite a lovely lady. And Squeaks is, of course, such a handsome and family-oriented fellow  .....and what with e-mails and cell phones, long-distant relationships are all the rage! (Though who is going to tell Squeaks that Maggie can't be there in person to actually help sit on the egg??  )


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> (ROFL)
> 
> Maggie, you are quite a lovely lady. And Squeaks is, of course, such a handsome and family-oriented fellow  .....and what with e-mails and cell phones, long-distant relationships are all the rage! (Though who is going to tell Squeaks *that Maggie can't be there in person to actually help sit on the egg??:*eek:  )



Mmm, good question, MJ...virtual reality or teleportation, perhaps???  

(then again, nothing is impossible, only unknown)

Squeaks wanted a bath this morning...wonder what he knows that I DON'T???

Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I told Maggie about what Mr. Squeaks said. There was just a glimmer of hope in her eyes, but I told her to remember, there was not much room in her condo for anything else. She nodded her head to show she understood, but there was just a hint of a smile on her beak. I know what she's thinking. She's probably looking at a "penpal" now.

Just as long as she keeps it that way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, don't be surprised is she doesn't tell you _everything._ Squeaks doesn't always tell me everything either.

Being a very special SUPER Power Pigeon, Mr. Squeaks knows "secrets" that mankind hasn't learned yet. 

All "time" is NOW and in reality, there is no past, present and future...I have a feeling that Squeaks may be quite a pen pal...  

Far be it for me to say they won't ever "see" each other... 

Shi (a.k.a. Scorpio Power)


----------

